# AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich



## Overlocked (21. Juni 2008)

*AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

*Die nächste Generation von AMD klopft an die Tür und somit versuchen die Händler ihr letzten Moddelle der alten Serie loszuwerden. So erwirbt man derzeit eine HD 3870X2 von connct3D für nur 229,90€.

*Die Karte taktet mit 825MHz Coretakt und 900MHz Speichertakt. Allerdings handelt es sich hier um einen GDDR3 Speicher.

[preis=1000]a310014.html[/preis]
(Quelle: eigene)*

*


----------



## push@max (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Ich glaub in der Kopfzeile ist ein Fehler, Du meinst sicherlich 229,90€ und nicht 299,90€ .


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Wenn man bedenkt bei was für einem Preis die Karte angefangen hat. Sollte die Karte, bevor sie überall Ausverkauft ist uner 200 fallen, werd ich mir wohl noch eine holen.  Die Asus HD3850X2 ist ja Preislich unaktraktiv dagegen.


----------



## push@max (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Ich würde das Geld in eine HD4870 investieren. Nebenbei erspart man sich noch Treiberprobleme und Microruckler.


----------



## CrSt3r (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

HAMMER ... wäre ja eine Überlegung wert für Tri-CF


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich würde das Geld in eine HD4870 investieren. Nebenbei erspart man sich noch Treiberprobleme und Microruckler.



Dessen bin ich mir auch bewusst. Nur es geht halt darum dieses Monster für dich Nachwelt zu verwahren.  Ausderm würd ich gern mit der Karte einige Crossfire Spielereien machen.


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Ich muss schon zugeben, dass der Preis sehr verlockend ist


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Ohja! 

Wenn die Karte wirklich unter 200€ gehen würde, hab ich schon den "kranken Gedanken" von CrossfireX - das passende X38-Board habe ich ja schon und eigentlich extra gekauft für die Tage wo AMD/ATI besser und/oder billiger wird.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Krank, so billig??? Wenn man da bissal rumspielt, hmm, mit FPS-limiter sind ja die Microruckler meistens gegessen und nunja, wieviel Saft saugt die nochmal??? Boah, ich muss wirklich überlegen mit nem FPS-limiter könnte das DIng wirklich gut werden, oder? Was meint ihr dazu, Konkurrenz zwischen HD4870 und HD3870X2 ???


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Jetzt gibt es die Karte schon für 222,xx Euro.... Ich hab so ein zucken im Finger.  Vielleicht fällt sie ja noch "etwas". Da kann man kaum wiederstehen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Hmm.. spinn ich oder gibts die jetzt nur wieder für 364?


----------



## Overlocked (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

War nur ein kurzzeitiges Angebot


----------



## push@max (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Am günstigsten wird sie Zurzeit für 248€ angeboten.


----------



## SteVe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*

Ist die Unterstützung mittlerweile besser geworden? 
Ursprünglich habe ich oft von Micro-Rucklern und Problemen mit der Unterstützung gelesen, sodass die X2 manchmal genau so schnell war wie ne "einzelne" 3870.


----------



## push@max (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: AMD: HD 3870X2 für nur 229€ erhältlich*



SteVe schrieb:


> Ist die Unterstützung mittlerweile besser geworden?
> Ursprünglich habe ich oft von Micro-Rucklern und Problemen mit der Unterstützung gelesen, sodass die X2 manchmal genau so schnell war wie ne "einzelne" 3870.



Da müsste man einen neuen Test mit aktuellen Treibern machen und schauen ob sich da etwas verbessert hat. 

Aber ich glaube das es auch ein generelles Hardwareproblem mit dem Kommunikationschip war. Bei der HD4870X2 soll ein besserer verwendet werden.


----------

